

Nintendo files patent to emulate its Gameboy on phones - sanqui
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/nintendo-gameboy-emulator-patent/

======
anonbanker
Prior Art [1]:

    
    
      * no$gmb
      * VGB-DOS
      * Boycott
      * GNUBoy
      * HelloGB
      * KGB
      * Virtual GameBoy
    

Just as Nintendo owns few of the patents on the computer chips inside the
original GameBoy, they do not automatically get to patent the rights to a
virtualized version. "Possible" improvements (especially when none are listed
or implemented) do not allow wiggle-room for this patent, either.

Someone should call Marat Fayzullin [2], and have him sue nintendo for
violation of his intellectual property (Virtual GB was the first
implementation), then bring that lawsuit to the patent office as evidence of
an improper patent filing, in order to bring it up for a review.

1\. [http://www.zophar.net/gb.html](http://www.zophar.net/gb.html)

2\.
[http://marc.rawer.de/Gameboy/Docs/GBCPUman.pdf](http://marc.rawer.de/Gameboy/Docs/GBCPUman.pdf)
& [http://fms.komkon.org/GameBoy/](http://fms.komkon.org/GameBoy/)

------
mschuster91
Hmm... wouldn't Prior Art render this patent null and void?

~~~
psgbg
There's an interesting argument behind that.

Back in the days of the DS, an emulator of the DS was leaked.

I don't know much about US legislation, but apparently if you develop an
patentable artifact and it's publicly known, the creator has up to one year to
file a claim for a patent.

~~~
james-skemp
I'm confused.

The DS was released well over a year ago, so I'm confused why you're bringing
up the one year filling bit. Can you clarify?

~~~
psgbg
It's Ok, I'm just bringing that up.

Since they themselves developed an DS emulator and never filed a patent claim
that's a precedent. Ok the DS and the GameBoy are different but if you add
that Emulation is not something new, plus they never considered protect that
asset so is another argument Against that patent.

------
paulhauggis
I think this is a little late. There are so many free emulators out there, why
would I go through Nintendo?

~~~
psgbg
Because Lawyers. They think Nintendo could Bleem all the emulators, so they
are preparing the move to fortify their position.

Next develop/release a proper emulator then Use the Google and Apple stores to
enforce their copyright and profit!

